# Candy abstract



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

What I like about photography competitions at the local club is that taking up the challenge can really make you think of new ways of looking at a subject. Inspired by a photo I found online I set about trying to recreate it, and it wasn't as easy as you'd think.

This is a liquid drop on a sheet of glass above a bowl of candy - my wife thinks it looks 1960s-style pretty trippy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool shot.

Could also have been done digitally with a 'regular' shot of the bowl of candy, a few layers with offset circular crops and distort > spherize, over the image with blur applied for the background.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Cool shot.



Thanks.



neuroanatomist said:


> Could also have been done digitally with a 'regular' shot of the bowl of candy, a few layers with offset circular crops and distort > spherize, over the image with blur applied for the background.


I realise that, smart-ass ;D. But it was fun was working out which liquid worked best and the relative bowl-glass-camera distances.


----------



## leadin2 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice! Sounds fun!


----------



## Labdoc (Apr 18, 2017)

Very cool. So, what liquid worked best?


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

After trying water ad nauseam I realised I needed the liquid to bead up and make a better lens, so I tried a couple of polishes (car wax makes water 'bead' but mucks up the glass, contact lens solution has wetting agents so does the opposite) I realised glycerine is just the thing. You can buy that from pharmacies or supermarkets under baking ingredients.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2017)

Makes sense, and explains the bubble in the bottom center droplet.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...and explains the bubble in the bottom center droplet.



I wondered about that.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

I thought about taking that one out but thought it added an interesting variation. I was more concerned about the imperfections of the top two


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool picture. Nicely done.


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 21, 2017)

Amazing Shot.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 21, 2017)

Very cool!


----------

